# Best place to look for a cheap second hand car?



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all

Am looking for a cheap run around under €1000. Have looked on OLX, can anywhere else to look?

Thanks


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

You could try Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados, Carros Baratos 

There are also a lot of cars on Carros usados, Automóveis usados - Auto SAPO


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Great Thanks! Will check them out.

Sorry, forgot to say I am in the Algarve.


----------

